# Solved: Flight Simulator 2004 and Windows 8



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

I am checking on this problem for a non-member so please bear with me. Has anyone had trouble with Windows 8 and Flight Simulator 2004? THE problem is this -- when we install FS2004 it seems to go in ok but when we try to create a flight and choose an aircraft the plane does not appear in the preview screen. The plane can be flown as normal but it just doesn't appear in the preview plane. Also , I installed some new planes downloaded from AVSIM.Com &/or Flight Sim.com, they doe not even appear in the airplane library. But if I go into the EXPLORER and open the airplane file the new planes that I installed are in the proper locations but do not appear in the library as mentioned 
. I have uninstalled this program and reinstalled it at least a half dozen times but no change. Can anyone help with this problem. I cannot get the TSG Sysinfo at this time as the unit is approx. 100 miles away from my location at this time. I would appreciate any help I can get on this problem. I tried emailing Microsoft but cannot seem to get to the right location within their system. To contact them by phone is very costly so that's were I'm at.


Bruce


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a compatibility error with the Flight Simulator 2004 game.

Windows 8, being the latest in Windows genre of operating system requires latest softwares to run with.

The game is preety old and don't conform to the requirments of Windows8 compatibility.

*Flight Sim X is compatible*

*The only chance for 2004 is as below but I do not think it will work*

There is a feature built in every Windows which is Backward Compatibility, which helps newer windows to run older programs but the Flight Simulator is too old.
Try to run the game in compatibility mode,
Right Click on the Game Icon and from the menu select Run in compatibility mode, and select Windows previous versions mask. If this method fails, you are back to FS X


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Received by PM


> Macboatmaster--sorry for my reply but I was waiting for possible other answers to my request but have received only yours. I will forward this information onto my friend in need as he is getting a little frazzled over this. I have tried all sorts of methods to contact Microsoft customer service but they do not seem to worried about any of this so I will mark this as solve and forge ahead into the wild blue yonder.
> Thanks again for your help.


----------

